# My new sled



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

2014 East Cape Vantage VHP. I measured today, floats in 9â€


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Sweet rig. Always liked the towers they put on their boats 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tx Shallow H2O (Apr 7, 2014)

Bird said:


> 2014 East Cape Vantage VHP. I measured today, floats in 9â€


Badass!! Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

At 19' long and 9" draft it isn't super skinny. The Vantage is a maxi skiff but it poles easy and tracks well. I wouldn't want to spend a day poling into the wind but I wouldn't take a technical skiff into the big water this thing can run either. For someone who fishes mostly solo, it's real close to perfect for me. The trolling motor is an Ulterra so it deploys and stows remote so I can stay on the platform and keep an eye out for fish and not have to get down to set or recover the trolling motor. I've done some fly fishing from it already and between the trolling motor, power pole and push pole, I can keep the boat in the ideal position for fly casting easily. The stability of the boat really helps when I'm up on the poling platform, it is kinda high up there. The height really helps me spot fish and adds a little distance to my mediocre casting distance.


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Bird said:


> At 19' long and 9" draft it isn't super skinny. The Vantage is a maxi skiff but it poles easy and tracks well. I wouldn't want to spend a day poling into the wind but I wouldn't take a technical skiff into the big water this thing can run either. For someone who fishes mostly solo, it's real close to perfect for me. The trolling motor is an Ulterra so it deploys and stows remote so I can stay on the platform and keep an eye out for fish and not have to get down to set or recover the trolling motor. I've done some fly fishing from it already and between the trolling motor, power pole and push pole, I can keep the boat in the ideal position for fly casting easily. The stability of the boat really helps when I'm up on the poling platform, it is kinda high up there. The height really helps me spot fish and adds a little distance to my mediocre casting distance.


I agree with you. Not super skinny but atleast you won't have to worry about running across the bay too much. Does it have a tunnel?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet. That is the total package, now get some slime on the deck!


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very purdy sled Bird! Needs a trip to the lower keys for sure for poons and permit...congrats. I will have to come by and check it out.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Super sweet sled man. That tarpon logo on there is dead-on accurate. The Vantage is an awesome tarpon boat for working the jetties, trolling the beach, or staked out like they do in FL. Plus, it's a great poling boat for the deeper flats down in the Keys.

Here in Texas it's a helluva all around platform.

Also, do you mind sharing where you took the picture? I want some good pics of my rig on the water and that looks like a good spot, especially if it's near West Galveston Bay. Here's mine the day I picked her up 3 years ago.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Super sweet sled man. That tarpon logo on there is dead-on accurate. The Vantage is an awesome tarpon boat for working the jetties, trolling the beach, or staked out like they do in FL. Plus, it's a great poling boat for the deeper flats down in the Keys.
> 
> Here in Texas it's a helluva all around platform.
> 
> Also, do you mind sharing where you took the picture? I want some good pics of my rig on the water and that looks like a good spot, especially if it's near West Galveston Bay. Here's mine the day I picked her up 3 years ago.


Man I do like Pangas. Almost bought a 20 a while back. Sweet looking set up Finn.

Yeah, it's pretty close to West Bay, on the sandbar in Offats bayou. I motored up until it bumped, raised the motor, hopped out and walked her up until she was just touching the bottom. I backed her off a little, dropped the power pole and used a yard stick. Holler at me sometime, I'd like to go for a spin in your Panga.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Bird said:


> Man I do like Pangas. Almost bought a 20 a while back. Sweet looking set up Finn.
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty close to West Bay, on the sandbar in Offats bayou. I motored up until it bumped, raised the motor, hopped out and walked her up until she was just touching the bottom. I backed her off a little, dropped the power pole and used a yard stick. Holler at me sometime, I'd like to go for a spin in your Panga.


Sure thing. That's a pretty nice spot there in Offats when the tide is right.

My Panga will be a lot slower than your rig but it rides great. Fantastic all around boat but like you, I need probably 10" or so to pole it. It poles surprisingly well for having the bow-flare it does.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice boat. Hope to see you in WB one day.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Both really nice boats. I've had my Panga Marine Marquesas 12 years now. Love it!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

VS.


----------

